# very small turbo?



## jcg (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess this post should be here, if not sorry.

Ok, a friend of my has a honda C50, a fourstroke 49.5 cc moped. But since the new law in the Nether;ands that every moped needs a licence plate it's pretty much useless. To get the licence plate the model must be sold in the Netherland, and this model isn't. 

My friend want to do something fun with this moped: turbo charge it  
problem #1: the carb won't work. This problem is being worked on. How? Simple he molesting a throttle body from some small car, and making his own ECU. The moped has already run with it, still not perfect because the air/fuel ratio isn't programmed right. So this is not a real problem anymore

problem #2: the turbo. Does there even existed a turbo small enoguh for a 50cc engine? :rofl: 

So, does anyone here know where such a small turbo could be found? And preferably cheap.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

jcg said:


> I guess this post should be here, if not sorry.
> 
> Ok, a friend of my has a honda C50, a fourstroke 49.5 cc moped. But since the new law in the Nether;ands that every moped needs a licence plate it's pretty much useless. To get the licence plate the model must be sold in the Netherland, and this model isn't.
> 
> ...


50cc???? How many horsepower?


----------



## jcg (Feb 25, 2007)

fm_illuminatus said:


> 50cc???? How many horsepower?


half a pony  .

I don't know the real power of the engine, because it has never seen a dyno. But I guess around 1,5 kW, because this stock now.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

At that size, I'd be checking the model car/airplane groups. I know someone makes a tiny supercharger for large R/C cars. Instead of the turbo, why not just try nitrous oxide? The smallest jets available would probably be capable of not blowing the engine.


----------



## jcg (Feb 25, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> At that size, I'd be checking the model car/airplane groups. I know someone makes a tiny supercharger for large R/C cars. Instead of the turbo, why not just try nitrous oxide? The smallest jets available would probably be capable of not blowing the engine.


You can buy complete nitrous oxide kits for mopeds here. So the "never been done before" factor is gone. And we not even exspecting to have a enormous power boost, we just want to make a working turbo charge moped. We would be very happy with 0.1 bar overpressure, offcoarse if we can get it higher we will try it. But if 50 cc is to small we can put a larger clinder on it and larger crankshaft, it's not impossible to go to 150 cc, but rather not because then the reliablity will suffer badly.

And a supercharger has already been done by someone else:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

jcg said:


> You can buy complete nitrous oxide kits for mopeds here. So the "never been done before" factor is gone. And we not even exspecting to have a enormous power boost, we just want to make a working turbo charge moped. We would be very happy with 0.1 bar overpressure, offcoarse if we can get it higher we will try it. But if 50 cc is to small we can put a larger clinder on it and larger crankshaft, it's not impossible to go to 150 cc, but rather not because then the reliablity will suffer badly.


Turbo 50cc bike has been done too. Look here.


----------



## jcg (Feb 25, 2007)

cwsqbm said:


> Turbo 50cc bike has been done too. Look here.


that's a 120 cc engine, plus: 


> and it didn't really work anyway!


We want to make a *working* turbo charged 50 cc engine


----------

